# Good algae eating shrimp for cheap?



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

What are some good and fun and cheap algae eating shrimp? Will ghost shrimp eat algae, or what will?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Amano and cherries i'd say are your best bet. Ghost shrimp don't particulary like to eat algae, they're more scavengers than algae eating. Another nickname for Amano shrimp is "algae eating shrimp" This is how some lfs's list them as. 

They're both really fun to watch and the cherries will produce pretty good over time given the water parameters are to their liking. They're getting cheaper in price as the days go on. They don't need brackish water to reproduce whereas Amano's do need the brackish water to reproduce. 

My lfs sells RCS for about $3.00 each and amanos at $3.25 each.

Ghost shrimp aka Feeder shrimp are pretty useless unless you're testing out a new tank or to see if shrimp are compatible with your current stock of fish. Tester shrimp is what they should be called. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok.*

Do you think amano's or CR's would be fine in my 20 gallon planted tank with 9 neon tetra's a few guppies, 2 cory's and 2 oto's? Oh, and since I know my tank is heavily stocked, could I fit in some shrimp in there? I do weekly water changes, around 25%. BTW, do shrimp produce a lot of waste?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Amanos are by far the better algae eaters. There's a store in Fremont that will special order them for about $1.25 each. But since they don't stock shrimp you'd have to pick them up when they're delivered (they order on Wed and get delivery on Thur).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Shrimp seem to produce minimal waste. And the weekly 30-50% waterchange should be good enough to handle the volume that is being produced by all your livestock right now, and any addition of shrimp (Amano or Cherries).

Be sure to pack your tank with plant cover or else the shrimp may get picked off by the guppies and neons. The Endlers I keep with some cherries seem to leave most of the cherries alone, but when I see a baby swim up in the open, it gets eaten once in a while.  You won't have a problem with the Amanos as they are pretty big to be eaten.

-John N.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks a lot!*

Thanks guys for teh great information. Anything else I need to know is appreciated  Oh, and if I have algae in my tank, do I still have to feed them? If so, what is best and how often?

Thanks


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree that Amanos or cherries would be your best option for a shrimp that eats algae. I'm not sure what kind of algae you're trying to combat or the extent of it, but shrimp like fish food too and are healthier with a varied diet (of any food without copper). Ghost shrimp WILL pick at algae, but are not nearly as good as the Amanos or cherries as they do prefer fish food. I disagree with Cydric that ghost shrimps are useless. They are terrific scavengers, eat detritus, and will reproduce in freshwater. They're fun to watch and are cheap. In a tank with fish, they'll keep the substrate cleaner. Just my thoughts.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would say 1/4 of a penny sized algae wafer each week would be good enough until there appears to be no algae in the tank. When the algae is gone, then up to double that feeding to 2-3 times per week.

I would go with Amano shrimp with your fish selection, and since they are a great starter shrimp. They won't breed for you, but they are fun to watch and good at eating algae. Cherry shrimp are cool and easy to have, but I'm afraid they might get eaten in your tank if the plant cover is minimal.

-John N.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol duchessren, your goal seems impossible as penguins and shrimps don't match.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

bioch said:


> Lol duchessren, your goal seems impossible as penguins and shrimps don't match.


haha, its not like i'm planning on having them cohabitate. ;-) cichlids and guppies don't exactly match either, but some people keep them both.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks Guys!*

How many amano's should I keep about? I have cabomba so shrimp can hide in there easily. Also I have some java moss, some anacharis, and rotala rotundifolia. There's quite much cover. Would adult CRS get eaten!?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think an adult cherry or crystal red would be fine. The babies might be able to hide from them. 

For a 20 gallon, I would keep about 7-10 Amanos, so there would be one visible at all times. 

-John N.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok.*

Thanks. Right now I have 3, and I really do have to search for them to find one haha. I may get more soon, hopefully lol. I just don't feel like spending a few bucks a pop haha. Anyone here sells em for cheaper?


----------

